# Roomba vs Viper



## News Bot (Dec 5, 2009)

*Published On:* 05-Dec-09 06:07 AM
*Source:* Herper.com Blog

An Israeli woman found that her Roomba had swept up a small viper. (News source.)







*Go to Original Article*


----------



## euphorion (Dec 5, 2009)

how...,informative?


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 5, 2009)

Poor snake  ...what a way to go sucked up by a vaccy ....and whats even more sadder is they are claiming the 'HEROICS OF THE ROOMBA" its a machine!!!! it would have sucked up dog poo or cat vomit ..would have it been a hero then?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 5, 2009)

wow, I just finished watching a doco called "Snake Paradise" on foxtel, it was about snakes of Israel and featured the Palestine Viper, saying they were common around dwellings ect... not a bad show really..keep an eye out for it..

http://natgeowild.com/programmes/snake-paradise


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi JasonL
A bit off topic, but I just purchased BluRay movie called "The Beauty of Snakes".
A wonderful snake doco in hi def. It really is a must see! You should get your hands on a copy on it if you can.

The Beauty of Snakes on Blu-ray Disc Review by Brandon A. DuHamel on BigPictureBigSound


----------



## JasonL (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah, that was on Foxtel, and I think I burnt it


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 7, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Yeah, that was on Foxtel, and I think I burnt it



I miss Foxtel. Since we had it disconnected my TV only get used with the xbox360 or ps3 now, lol
I download most shows, and buy the titles I really like.
Its impossible to go back to normal TV after foxtel, lol


----------

